
Show HN: Vim editor for Standard Notes - mobitar
https://standardnotes.org/extensions/vim-editor
======
sabarasaba
Looks cool. But I dont know if its vimium or what, but once I got into insert
mode theres no way out of it (esc and C+[ dont work).

~~~
mobitar
Pressing escape work for me. What browser are you using?

